# Cantus Christi



## Hamalas (May 8, 2014)

So, I just picked up a used copy of Canon Press's _Cantus Christi_ at a book sale. As someone with a strong interest in Reformed Liturgy this is an interesting find for me. I'm aware of the problems with Wilson, the CREC etc... and am in no way sympathetic towards their broader theological project. I was wondering if any of y'all had specific knowledge of or experience with this Psalter/Hymnal. I would love to hear other people's thought/reviews.


----------



## Hamalas (May 8, 2014)




----------

